# Bitte um Hilfe und Beratung zwischen AiO oder Luftkühlung



## AndySVW (18. März 2015)

*Bitte um Hilfe und Beratung zwischen AiO oder Luftkühlung*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und bin der Andy und bin 35 Jahre alt und komme aus der nähe von Köln.
Der Pc ist natürlich mein großes Hobby bzw. das nutzen des PCs. Da ich leidenschaftlicher FSX Fan bin, da mein aktueller PC aber bei neuen Addons anfängt zu ruckeln  bastel ich momentan an einem neuen. 

Zuvor sei aber gesagt, das mein aktueller PC ca. 6 Jahre alt ist und ich muss gestehen ich bin was Hardware angeht nicht wirklich auf dem laufenden. 
So sind Begriffe wie AiO eigentlich Relativ Neu für mich.

Mein jetziges System ist noch ein Intel C2D E 8400 @4,01 GHz gekühlt mit dem EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner.
Als Mobo hab ich ein EP 45 DS4.
Speicher : 2x 2GB G.Skill DDR 2 RAM
Graka : HiS Radeon HD 4830
Netzteil : OCZ Stealth Extreme 500W

Gehäuse : Thermaltake Xaser III 

Wie ihr sehen könnt ist mein System doch recht veraltet 

Daher bastel ich an einem neuen System. 
Ich habe schon den Core i5 4670K hier liegen und das Gigabyte Z97 SOC Force.

So bevor ich jetzt irgendwas mache was ich später bereue, frage ich euch nun um Hilfe. Ich habe die Tage sehr viel gelesen in einigen Foren und muss euch gestehen das ich da nicht durchblicke und das auch Freunde von mir mich etwas verwirren.

Es geht natürlich um die Frage ob Wasserkühlung oder Luftkühlung. Natürlich ist eine WaKü besser, das ist mir schon klar. Jedoch ist eine ordentliche WaKü immer eine Preisfrage. Und mein Budget ist dann doch etwas sehr eingeschränkt. Da ich vorher noch nie etwas von AiOs gehört habe hat ein Freund mich drauf hingewiesen die Luftkühlung sein zu lassen und auf eine AiO umzusteigen. Sie ist Preiswerter als eine Custom WaKü und "soll" besser Kühlen als ein Luftkühler.

Das Problem was ich habe ist mir fehlen da die Erfahrungswerte mit AiOs da ich weder bis vor kurzem von denen gehört habe (so traurig es ist) geschweige noch jemals eine gesehen oder eingebaut habe.

Also dachte ich mir okay schau dir mal die H80i von Corsair an, von nem anderen höre ich nein hol dir die H100i. Der nächste sagt mir nein das sind auslaufmodelle Hol dir entweder die H80i GT oder H100i GT. So dann habe ich gelesen das Corair eine Rückruf Aktion der H100i in die Wege geleitet hat. Das andere ist wir müßen ja auch mal die Kosten und den Nutzen sprechen. Ich sag jetzt mal eine 80i GT oder 100i GT liegen ja deutlich über 100,00€. Womit ich mich aber gestern beschäftigt habe ist die Raijintek Triton, 240mm, 75,00€ und sie ist erweiterbar und man kann sie auch selber warten. Daher ist Corsair für mich aus dem Programm geflogen.

Jetzt kommt das große Aber ... wenn ich mir eine AiO zulegen will bedeutet das für mich neues Gehäuse. Also nur als Kostenbeispiel habe ich mir übelegt eine Triton in kombination mit einem Thermaltake Commander G41. Kosten 75,00€ für die Triton und ca. 64,00€ für das Gehäuse. Da sind wir dann bei 140,00€ 

Hole ich mir aber einen guten Luftkühler zwischen 50,00€ bis 70,00€ bin ich bei der Hälfte des Geldes und ich kann mein Gehäuse behalten.

Was mir fehlt sind jetzt die Praktischen Erfahrungen bei der AiO. Ich kann ja leider nichts dazu sagen weil mir sämtliche Erfahrungswerte fehlen.
Bei meinem C2D bin ich mit dem EKL Groß Clockner sehr zufriden. Trotz OC geht meine Temp nie über 58 Grad hinaus bei Vollast und das ist für mich zumindest ein guter Wert bei der CPU für einen Luftkühler zu damaligen Zeiten. Jedoch haben sich die Zeiten ja geändert.

Was habe ich mit meinem neuen Core i5 4670K nun vor, auch hier werde ich Overclocking betreiben, jedoch werde ich die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Heißt ich werde nicht an die Grenzen gehen bzw. auch gehen können da mir die entsprechende Kühlung fehlt. Was ich vorhabe sind 4,1 bis 4,3 GHz. Ob das Realisierbar ist werde ich ja sehen, ich hab gelesen der Core i5 sollte locker die 4,5 GHz schaffen mit dem passenden Mobo und da denke ich hab ich mit dem Z97 SOC Force keine schlechte Wahl getroffen.

Was ich noch gelesen habe ist, das der i5 niemals über 72 Grad laufen sollte. Was ich ja auch einhalten möchte.

Jetzt kommt aber die Große Frage, wenn ich OC betreibe, erstens wie heiß wird die CPU ? Und zweitens wenn ich auch auf mein Budget achten muss, welches ist die bessere Variante AiO + neues Gehäuse oder Luftkühlung. Vom Preislichen aufjedenfall die Luftkühlung. Wie aber sieht die Praxis aus ? Ich habe nichts davon wenn ich 60,00 oder 70,00€ für einen guten Luftkühler zahle und der es nicht schafft meine CPU unter den 72 Grad zu halten. Dann die gegenfrage, schafft eine Triton z.B. die CPU bei OC die CPU unter 72 Grad zu halten.

Des weiteren muss ich auch ehrlich gestehen fehlen mir Erfahrungswerte beim i5 was das OC angeht. Ich kann nur von meinem E8400 berichten. Ich hatte ihn schon auf 4,4 GHz laufen. Jedoch sind die Temps dermaßen hoch gegangen und da hab ich mir gesagt nein ich drossel den wieder auf 4,01 GHz. Die Temps sind gut in diesem Bereich. Das andere ist der Unterschied zumindest bei dem C2D zwischen 4,01 und 4,4 GHz waren für mich zumindest nicht wahrnehmbar. Also kann ich die CPU schonen und die Temps im Grünen Bereich halten.

Ob es stimmt weiß ich nicht jedoch gehe ich mal davon aus, das man auch beim Core i5 den unterschied zwischen 4,3 GHz und 4,5 GHz nicht unbedingt wahrnehmen wird. Dann kann man ihn doch auch bei 4,3 lassen oder 4,2. Die große Frage ist halt nur wie Kühle ich den am besten auch in Bezug auf Budget ?

Und da bräuchte ich bitte eure Hilfe, da ich denke das ihr wesentlich mehr Erfahrungen habt bezüglich Luftkühlung und AiO.

Dann danke ich euch erstmal für eure Hilfe und euren Rat

LG Andy


----------



## jkox11 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe und Beratung zwischen AiO oder Luftkühlung*

Warum hast dir den alten i5K genommen?  
Der 4690K ist der neuere, den hättest du nehmen sollen. 

Wieviel du die CPU übertakten kannst, steht in den Sternen und hängt vom Chip ab ergo Glückssache. 

Das SOC Force ist einfach nur überteuert, für die K-CPU hätte auch ein Board von 130 Tacken gereicht. Mit dem SOC Force kannst du nicht viel mehr machen als beispielsweise dem Z97X Gaming 5 von Gigabyte. Mit dem gesparten Geld hättest du beispielsweise die neue CPU kaufen können. 

Zur AiO: Teurer, lauter und nicht besser, egal welche. Bei jedem Wasserkasten musst du schon die Lüfter austauschen was dich noch teurer wird. Ein Dark Rock Pro3 reicht auch locker. Und eine CPU auf 80 Grad zu haben unter Last ist gar nicht schlimm, kritisch wird es ab 95 Grad.


----------



## Cinnayum (18. März 2015)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe und Beratung zwischen AiO oder Luftkühlung*

TL: DR  

Also, um es kurz zu fassen.
Ich hatte auch einen EKL Groß Clockner auf einer 45 nm CPU. Allerdings ein dicker 4/8Kern i7-920 mit bis zu 4,1 GHz Takt. Der blieb erträglich leise, wurde aber bis über 90°C heiß.

Wenn du aus "Style"-, "Angeb"- oder sonstigen Gründen eine AiO kaufen willst, dann nur eine mit 240mm-Radi. (oder größer) Erst die sind in punkto Lautstärke einem guten Turmkühler ebenbürtig. Preislich gehen die bei 100€ los (Corsair) oder uneingeschränkt empfehlenswerte z.B. von Antec ab 120€.

Es lohnt sich aber nicht wirklich.
Ich habe einen gebrauchten (naja mitterweile 2, für den PC vom Weib auch) Prolimatech Megahalems gekauft (25€, NP 51-60€) und den billigsten 120mm-Lüfter draufgeklatscht, den ich finden konnte. Das war der 120mm be quiet Pure Wings, der eigentlich ein Gehäuselüfter ist.
Und man hört nichts mehr von der CPU. Die Festplatten sind lauter, die 140/200mm (langsamdrehenden) Case-Lüfter sind lauter, die Gigabyte Windforce 3 Grafikkarte ist lauter. Kostenpunkt insgesamt 25€. Der be quiet war ein Gewinnspielpreis.

Temperaturen mit Mini-OC auf 4GHz maximal 55°C (Spiel) - 60°C (äußerste Last = DVD-Fab + Spiel, alle Kerne dauerhaft auf 100%).
Selbst im Sommer in der Dachgeschossetage bei meinen Eltern. Der PC stand ein paar Wochen dort.

Andere Turm-Kühler, die du in Erwägung ziehen könntest:
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (100700717) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Phanteks PH-TC12LS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cryorig H5 Universal Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. C KÃ¼hlkÃ¶rper Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Dark Rock 3 (BK018) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
http://geizhals.de/noctua-nh-u12do-a3-a602377.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
http://geizhals.de/noctua-nh-d14-a478667.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
Der vielzitierte Brocken (ECO) hat (wie auf der Groß Clockner) keine Bodenplatte, was gut und gerne 3-5°K kosten kann.

Ich kenne den FSX nicht, aber ich würde den i5-4670K bis max. 4,2-4,3GHz übertakten. Das ist so der Wert, der bis 1,15V stabil läuft. Mehr lohnt sich wirklich nicht. Man hängt dort selbst im CPU-lastigsten Spiel im Grafiklimit.


----------



## AndySVW (18. März 2015)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe und Beratung zwischen AiO oder Luftkühlung*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Warum hast dir den alten i5K genommen?
> Der 4690K ist der neuere, den hättest du nehmen sollen.
> 
> Wieviel du die CPU übertakten kannst, steht in den Sternen und hängt vom Chip ab ergo Glückssache.
> ...



Mein großes Problem ist momentan ein Budget Problem. Und 30,00€ oder 50,00€ machen bei mir schon nen unterschied. Und ich hab die Nase voll wenn ich fliegen will im FSX das mittlerweile alles am Ruckeln ist. Also zu der Frage warum ich den i5 4670K gekauft habe ist folgender. Ich habe ihn Angeboten bekommen für 180,00€ da ist noch Garantie und alles drauf. Neu habe ich geschaut bekommst du keinen unter 230,00€ da ich aber weg von dem C2D will finde ich ist auch selbst wenn es NUR ein 4670K ist doch ein enormer Unterschied zum E8400. Ich muss nicht immer das neuste haben. Ich weiß aber was du meinst. Klar der 4690K ist der neuste. Mir geht es hier aber nicht um das neuste zu haben sondern um eine Verbessrung meines Systems. Selbst hatte ich an einen 2500K gedacht und selbst da muss man sagen gegenüber einem E8400 ist es eine Verbesserung. Jedoch wurde mir von Sockel 1155 sehr stark abgeraten und ich sollte mich auf 1150 fokussieren was ich ja dann auch getan habe. Und da ich den 4670K angeboten bekommen habe mit Garantie und allem für 180,00€ habe ich nicht nein gesagt. 

Was das SOC Force angeht auch hier, ich bin nicht irre und gebe 180,00€ bis 200,00€ für ein Board aus. Jedoch habe ich auch hier ein SOC Force angeboten bekommen, es war nur 1 mal im Einsatz, wurde im Dezember gekauft. Hat also noch reichlich Garantie und ich hab es für 120,00€ bekommen. Und für 120,00€ ein SOC Force mit noch fast 21 Monaten Garantie, auch hier konnte ich nicht nein sagen.


----------



## jkox11 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe und Beratung zwischen AiO oder Luftkühlung*

Dann ist ja alles jutt  

Wie gesagt, dann weiter sparen und nicht unnötig Geld für Wasserkasten ausgeben. Du sagtest ja selbst, dass du das Ding nicht vergewaltigen willst, deshalb reicht auch ein guter Luftkühler. Und der Dark Rock Pro3 ist irre


----------



## AndySVW (18. März 2015)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe und Beratung zwischen AiO oder Luftkühlung*

Aufjedenfall bin ich froh, das ich hier kompetente Hilfe bekomme. Und ich werde deinen Rat beherzigen. Das ist ja immer die Sache was man da so liest. Die einen sagen so und die anderen so. Wenn es bei der AiO wirklich hauptsächlich nur um die Optik geht, dann ja wie sagt man drauf gesch...en  deshalb hab ich ja hier nach gefragt. Ich möchte nämlich nicht erleben ne AiO zu kaufen und dann mit langem Gesicht vor dem PC Sitzen weil die nichts taugt, oder nichts taugen will ich nicht sagen, aber nicht das Ergebnis bringt was man sich erhofft. 

Was mich etwas stutzig gemacht hat ist folgende Aussage von jemandem den ich kenne, er sagt folgendes : 

"Ich habe die H70 und bei 4,6 GHZ ist alles bei 60-65 C. 
Ich hatte schon viele Lüfter. Bis zu 90€ damals ausgegeben. Aber keiner kommt an die H70 jetzt ran"

Als CPU hat er den Core i7 3770K

Und wenn ich solche Werte lese ... bei 4,6GHz ... 60 bis 65 Grad ... da frage ich mich ernsthaft welcher Luftkühler soll das schaffen ? 
Und nein ich gebe keine 90,00€ für einen Luftkühler aus


----------



## jkox11 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe und Beratung zwischen AiO oder Luftkühlung*

Es hängt auch schon viel von der CPU ab. Vielleicht benötigt die CPU auch nicht viel Volt um auf die 4,6 zu kommen. Schon alleine deswegen produziert die CPU weniger Abwärme. Dann kommt noch die WLP der CPU hinzu, ergo wie gut die aufgetragen ist. 

Wasserkasten bringen schon Leistung, Mehrleistung aber nicht unbedingt. Dazu musst du hoffen, dass die Pumpe nicht klackert. Und die Lüfter kannst du sofort in die Tonne kippen, die sind meistens sehr schlecht und laut bei den AiO's. Jetzt muss du dich fragen ob das dir der Preis wert ist.

Ist doch wuppe ob die GPU jetzt auf 75 Grad anstatt auf 65 ist. Du willst ja kein Weltrekord aufstellen, dann passt das auch zum Daddeln.


----------



## AndySVW (18. März 2015)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe und Beratung zwischen AiO oder Luftkühlung*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> TL: DR
> 
> Also, um es kurz zu fassen.
> Ich hatte auch einen EKL Groß Clockner auf einer 45 nm CPU. Allerdings ein dicker 4/8Kern i7-920 mit bis zu 4,1 GHz Takt. Der blieb erträglich leise, wurde aber bis über 90°C heiß.
> ...



Okay vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag, wieder einer mehr der mich von einer AiO abgebracht hat  und vor allem vielen Dank für die Links und Anregungen der verschiedenen Lüfter


----------



## AndySVW (18. März 2015)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe und Beratung zwischen AiO oder Luftkühlung*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Es hängt auch schon viel von der CPU ab. Vielleicht benötigt die CPU auch nicht viel Volt um auf die 4,6 zu kommen. Schon alleine deswegen produziert die CPU weniger Abwärme. Dann kommt noch die WLP der CPU hinzu, ergo wie gut die aufgetragen ist.
> 
> Wasserkasten bringen schon Leistung, Mehrleistung aber nicht unbedingt. Dazu musst du hoffen, dass die Pumpe nicht klackert. Und die Lüfter kannst du sofort in die Tonne kippen, die sind meistens sehr schlecht und laut bei den AiO's. Jetzt muss du dich fragen ob das dir der Preis wert ist.
> 
> Ist doch wuppe ob die GPU jetzt auf 75 Grad anstatt auf 65 ist. Du willst ja kein Weltrekord aufstellen, dann passt das auch zum Daddeln.



Mich jucken eigentlich +- 10 Grad herzlich wenig. Ob die CPU nun 65 hat oder 75. Aber ich meine gelesen zu haben das man da wirklich drauf achten soll bei dem i5 unter den 72 Grad zu bleiben, deshalb wundert es mich das es hier aussagen gibt das man durchaus einen i5 auch bei 80 Grad betreiben kann. Aber du hast recht, wenn der weniger Spannung braucht ergo weniger wärme. Na ja ich werd es ja sehen, auf jedenfall ist der Unterschied zwischen Luft und AiO nicht so groß das man sagen kann ... jawoll es lohnt sich ne AiO und ein neues Gehäuse zu holen. Dann bleib ich beim Luftkühler


----------



## jkox11 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe und Beratung zwischen AiO oder Luftkühlung*

Hier mal ein Vergleich: OC-Guide: Die besten CPU-Kühler zum Übertakten

Und jetzt beziehst du noch den Preis und die Lautstärke in Erwägung.
Für mich ist das ein klarer Kaufgrund an einen Luftkühler. 

Das höre ich zum ersten Mal mit den 72 Grad


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2015)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe und Beratung zwischen AiO oder Luftkühlung*

Bei den Wasserkästen solltest du immer die Werkslüfter tauschen, wenn du es leise haben willst.
Macht bei zwei Lüfter schon mal 50€ extra Kosten, die zum Preis der AIO dazu kommen.
Die Temperaturen sind beim Wasserkasten niedriger als beim Luftkühler. Letztendlich spielt es aber keine Rolle, ob du 60 oder 70° hast.


----------



## AndySVW (18. März 2015)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe und Beratung zwischen AiO oder Luftkühlung*

Ja das stimmt ich habe mir mal gerade den link von Jkox durchgelesen mit dem OC Guide. Das sind ja wirklich nur paar Grad unterschied. Zumindest finde ich rechtfertigen die paar Grad nicht mein ganzes System um zu krempeln. Sprich neues Gehäuse etc. Ich denke ich werde dann das Dark Rock 3 nehmen. 

Frage zum Dark Rock 3 dann. Wie sind denn so die Erfahrungen mit dem Einbau  ? 
Ich hoffe aber bzw. denke das ich mit dem Thermaltake Xaser III keine Probleme haben sollte oder ?

Als WLP hab ich von EKL die Schneekanone hier liegen.


----------



## jkox11 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe und Beratung zwischen AiO oder Luftkühlung*

Montage ist ein wenig knifflig, ist aber machbar  Mess einfach mal im Gehäuse ob genug Platz ist.


----------



## AndySVW (18. März 2015)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe und Beratung zwischen AiO oder Luftkühlung*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Montage ist ein wenig knifflig, ist aber machbar  Mess einfach mal im Gehäuse ob genug Platz ist.



Ich denke mal wir reden hier von der Höhe oder ? 
Also ich meine vom Mainboard zur Aussendwand des Gehäuses.

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Aktuellen Gehäuse : 

http://www.imgbox.de/users/AndySVW/2015_03_08_1481.jpg

Abmessungen vom EKL der bei mir gerade drin ist : (BxHxT): 83.2x157x125mm und die Abmessungen vom Dark Rock 3 : (BxHxT): 137x160x97mm

Das wären 3cm unterschied, ja da ist aufjedenfall noch 3cm drin bis zur Aussenwand.

Bitte nicht meine unordnung in meinem PC beachten   

Ach jetzt sehe ich gerade es gibt den Dark Rock 3 und den Dark Rock PRO 3 ... du liebe güte ... der hat ja folgende Abmessungen : 137x163x150mm 

Ich glaube 163 ist zu viel ...

Ich hab mal in den Unterlagen zu meinem Gehäuse geschaut da stehen folgende Maße drin : BxHxT 205x530x520 nur weiss ich nicht ob man etwas daraus ableiten kann ob der Dark Rock Pro 3 passt. Ich meine andererseits warum sollte er nicht passen, ist ein Big Tower. Aber das hat ja zwangsläufig auch nichts zu sagen.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (18. März 2015)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe und Beratung zwischen AiO oder Luftkühlung*

eine AIO kühlt nicht wirklich besser als ein guter Luftkühler und kostet zudem noch wesentlich mehr.
Für mich gibt es im AIO Bereich leider nur ein einziges Anwendungsszenario wo sich die Teile wirklich lohnen. Nämlich dann wenn das Gehäuse bedingt durch die Größe (Beispiel ITX Systeme) es nicht erlauben hohe CPU Cooler zu verbauen.
Ich hatte lange Zeit eine die h100i auf nem i7 4770k sitzen und bin relativ schnell auf meinen Prolimatech Genesis (kann den heute immer noch jedem empfehlen) zurück gerudert. Die Aircooling-Lösung brachte mir einfach bessere Ergebnisse im Bereich Kühlleistung sowie Lautstärke.
Eine Custom Wakü kostet halt richtig Asche, bietet dafür aber viele Möglichkeiten.
Durch den flexiblen Aufbau kann man einfach mit am meisten an der Kühlleistung optimieren, sofern ausreichend Fläche vorhanden ist.


----------

